# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Otros Productos y Servicios  Exportando Perú: Agricultura 2009 -  2010 (Libro)

## inform@cción

En esta edición presentamos datos (de abril del 2009 a marzo del 2010) de los principales productos agrícolas, así como la información de los mayores exportadores peruanos; destinos, y temporadas de exportación.  
Estos datos son tomados de una base de datos, que incluye las exportaciones de las 137 principales partidas arancelarias del sector agrícola. Estas partidas se agrupan en 66 productos, que son los que encontrará en la presente edición.  
En el capítulo de exportadores mostramos los detalles de 210 empresas que exportaron estos productos por un valor superior a 2 millones de dólares (FOB).  
Como novedad, en esta versión hemos incluido – por primera vez – un anexo referido a la evolución de la superficie cosechada de los productos agrícolas (214) desde el 2007 al 2009 y - por segunda vez - un capítulo referido a los principales importadores (consignatarios) de los diversos cultivos de exportación del Perú.  *COSTO:*   *LIMA** LIBRO: US$60 / LIBRO Y ACCESO WEB: US$80  *PROVINCIAS** LIBRO: US$66 / LIBRO Y ACCESO WEB: US$80  *EXTRANJERO*  LIBRO: US$85 / LIBRO Y ACCESO WEB: US$100  *(*) Incluido impuestos*    Quedamos a su disposición para cualquier consulta al respecto.   Atentamente,   Sandra Maldonado *inform@cción**... ¡Información para la Acción!* Alcanfores 1245, Miraflores Teléfonos: (511) 4445656 / 2415192 / 444 5660 Fax: (511) 4461115 E-mail: inform@ccion.com.pe Web: www.informaccion.comTemas similares: Artículo: Ministro de Agricultura presentará libro Pequeña Agricultura y Gastronomía EXPORTANDO PERÚ: Agricultura (2008-2009) Campaña de exportación de mangos 2009 -2010 llegaría a las a 80 mil TM Perú Natura 2009 (del 9 al 11 de setiembre, 2009) Desayuno de presentación del Libro: Transpariencia y concentración bancaria en el Perú

----------

